# معنى كلمة ( ها عَال ماه ) في نبوة أشعياء عن ميلاد السيد المسيح من العذراء



## Mor Antonios (6 أغسطس 2008)

*معنى كلمة ( ها عَال ماه ) في نبوة أشعياء عن ميلاد السيد المسيح من العذراء*​ 
*كلمة " הָעַלְמָה "ها عَال مَاه ( العذراء).*​*" ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية "هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ( ها عَال مَاه ) تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ "عِمَّانُوئِيلَ" (اشعياء 7: 14).بعض الجهلة من غير المؤمنين يقولون ان النبؤة التي جاءت في سفر اشعياء النبي " هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ" ( اشعياء 7: 14 )، ليست عن السيد المسيح وكلمة العذراء في هذه الآية كما يقولون ترجمت للعهد الجديد بطريقة خاطئة، فالكلمة المذكورة في سفر اشعياء بالنص العبري هي (ها عَال مَاه ) وهي تعني آنسة أو فتاة، ولا تعني " بتولا " أي العذراء وهذا تحريف).*
*الذين يشككون في معنى هذه الكلمة لايعتمدون على الكتاب المقدس بالنص العبري بل على الترجمات الانكليزية للكتاب المقدس ويقارنون الكلمة مع الترجمة العربية ثم يقولون: ان الذين ترجموا الكتاب المقدس للغات اخرى غير العبرية، حرفوا كلمة " ها عَال مَاه " أي الفتاة أو الآنسة التي في سفر اشعياء وكتبوبها (هَابتولا ) أي العذراء ، وكلمة " ها عَال مَاه " لا تعني العذراء بل الفتاة أو الآنسة كما يزعمون.هؤلاء المشككون يلعبون لعبة الترجمات لتشكيك الناس في معنى العذراء دون الرجوع لقواميس اللغة العبرية وكأن للكلمة معنى واحد في قوة التعبير في كل لغات العالم.*
*والحمد لله ان الذي يؤلف القواميس العبرية أناس يهود غير مؤمنين أصلا بالمسيحية بل يكفرونهم وينعتوهم بألقاب والفاظ ليست حقيقية وهم ينتظرون السيد المسيح إلى هذا اليوم. فهؤلاء من يكتب القواميس ويشرحون معاني الكلمات لانهم اعلم بها وبمعانيها. لو كان مؤلفوا القواميس العبرية مسيحيين لقالوا انه مسيحي ويضع تفسير معاني الكلمات بشكل يناسب كتابة المقدس.*
*وبالحقيقة ان كلمة "עַלְמָה " تلفظ هكذا " عَال مَاه " تعني :*
*شابة، فتاة، صبيه،آنسة، غادة، كاعب، عذراء.اذاً الكلمة تعني عذراء وهذا يكشف خبث هؤلاء الناس فلماذا لا يتأكدون من معنى الكلمة قبل رمي التهم.*
*( راجع قاموس عبري عربي لمؤلفه اليهودي حسقيل قوجمان طبعة سنة 2003 صفحة 516 . ولمن لا يعرف العبرية انظر السطر 27 من نفس الصفة ستجد الكلمة العبرية ذات الشكل التالي: הָעַלְמָה وتقرأ " هاعَل مَاه " أي العذراء والفتاة. وحرف " הָ " ( ها ) يعاد حرف " ال " التعريف بالعربية. وهذه الكلمة عينها مكتوبة في النص العبري للعهد الجديد).*

*يجب ملاحظة التالي:كلمة آيه هي بالعبرية " اُوت" ، راجع قاموس قوجمان صفحة 13 وتعني آية، نذير ، ميدليه ، اشارة ، علامة، ....) ويقول المعترضون ان الكلمة تعني اشارة وليس آية وانا اقول هي تعني ايضا ميدليه هل سيعطيهم الرب ميدلية.*
*1- ان النص يوضّح ان الرب سيعطي آية وهي ان العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً. فاين الاية اذا كانت امرأة ستحبل وتلد ابناً، معنى الآية هنا: ان العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً بدون زرع بشر ويدعى اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيرة الله معنا وتبقي عذراء طاهرة بالرغم من انجابها !!، هذه هي الأية ( الأعجوبة).*
*2- القديس متى لم يُقحم هذه الأية من عنده لأن الذي وضّح هذه النبؤه في العهد الجديد وقرأ أية أشعياء على يوسف هو الملاك المرسل من الله إلى يوسف في الحلم .*
*3- الله هو الذي اكد ان الاية في اشعياء خاصة لميلاد السيد المسيح من العذراء القديسة مريم.*
*" هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ "عِمَّانُوئِيلَ) " اشعياء 7: 14).النص العبري للآية ( اشعياء 7: 14):*
*"הִנֵּה הָעַלְמָה,הָרָהוְיֹלֶדֶת בֵּן, וְקָרָאת שְׁמוֹ, עִמָּנוּ אֵל "*
*( صفحة 391 من الكتاب المقدس العبري، ترجمة سنة 1991).*
*والأمر الذي لا يذكره هؤلاء المشككون الذين يعتمدون على الكتاب المقدس الترجمة العربية أو الانكليزية ( يستغلون جهل الغالبية العظمى من المسيحيين باللغة العبرية ) ان هذه النبؤة المذكورة في اشعياء باللغة العبرية هي هي ذاتها وبحرفها مذكورة في أنجيل متى باللغة العبرية ، لانه اللغة واحدة مما يدل على ان المسيحيين لم يحرفوا الكلمة كما يزعمون، لذلك هم يلعبون لعبة الترجمات بمختلف اللغات للكتاب المقدس عدا العبرية لأثبات زعمهم الباطل.*
*الذين ترجموا الكتاب المقدس هم مجموعة كبيرة من خيرة العلماء المتضلعين باللغات السامية القديمة واللاهوت ويستغرق عملهم سنين طويله لإنهاء الترجمة، مثلاً في الترجمة العربية المشتركة استغرقت الترجمة اكثر من عشرين سنة ( راجع تقديم الترجمة العربية المشتركة).*
*اذن هذه الآية في سفر اشعياء هي هي ذاتها في انجيل متى باللغة العبرية (الترجمة العبرية للكتاب المقدس) اي في الموضعان مكتوبة הָעַלְמָה هاعَال ما ( في اشعياء ومتى ) لأن الآباء والعلماء عرفوا ان هذه الكلمة تعني العذراء لذلك ترجمت للغة العربية بالعذراء.*
*وفي الترجمة العبرية للعهد الجديد تركت الكلمة كما هي " הָעַלְמָה " ولم تكتب " בְּתוּלָה" (بتوُلاَ) اي البتول، لان قوة كلمة " علماه " بمعناها العبري اقوة من المعني العربي للكلمة ذاتها، وكل من يعرف اللغة العبرية او يعرف طرق البحث في القواميس يعرف ان : " عَل مَاه " تعني عذراء وبتول وشابة صغيرة السن قد تكون مخطوبة و"عَل مَاه " أيضاً تعني نذيرة " נְזִירָה) " نه زيِرا " هذه الكلمة تعني بتول ونذيرة وراهبة وكلنا نعرف أن العذراء مريم كانت نذيرة لهيكل الرب.*
*فهل في اللغات الاخر مثل العربية او الانكليزية والفرنسية توجد كلمة واحد تعبر عن هذه المعاني لكلمةעַלְמָה عَل مَاه = بتول ، نذير، عذراء، آنسة، شابة، فتاة صغيرة مخطوبة أو فتاة صغيرة لم تخطب بعد.*

*والان لننظر الى الآيتان في الكتاب المقدس باللغة العبرية ونري أية اشعياء ذكرت في متى كاملة دون زيادة أو نقصان:*
*1- النص العبري ( التوراة لآية اشعياء 7: 14).*
*" הִנֵּה הָעַלְמָה,הָרָהוְיֹלֶדֶת בֵּן, וְקָרָאת שְׁמוֹ, עִמָּנוּ אֵל "( اشعياء 7: 14).*
*2- النص العبري ( انجيل متى ) لآية ( مت 1 : 23 :*
*" הִנֵּה הָעַלְמָה,הָרָהוְיֹלֶדֶת בֵּן, וְקָרָאת שְׁמוֹ, עִמָּנוּ אֵל) " متى 1 : 23).ولمن لا يعرف العبرية بامكانة فتح الكتاب المقدس العبري الترجمة الحديثة طبعة سنة 1991 هكذا:*
*1- بالنسبة لسفر أشعياء صفحة 391 العمود الثاني، انظر للآية رقم 14.*
*أو ادخل الرابط التالي للتوراة وانظر الأية 14 من الاصحاح وبامكانك سماع الاصحاح مقروء أيضاً:*
*http://www.mechon-mamre.org/p/pt/pt1007.htm*

*2- بالنسبة لانجيل متى صفة 1 العمود الثاني انظر السطران الأخيران آية رقم 23 وهي بين قوسن.*
*وهذا عنوان رابط لقاموس عربي عبري أو عبري عربي من موقع يهودي لكي نتأكد سوية من معنى الكلمة.*
*http://www.arabdictionary.huji.ac.il/*
*بعد الدخول إلى الرابط يظهر مستطيلان الاول لكتابة الكلمة بالعربي فتظهر الكلمة العبرية المرادفة لها، والثاني للبحث في الكلمات العبرية فيخرج المعنى العربي.*
*لذلك بما ان الكثيرين لا يعرفون العبرية سنستخدم المستطيل الأول:*
** اكتب كلمة بتول باللغة العربية واعمل بحث فيظهر ثلاثة كلمات للدلالة على المعني :*
*بَتُول(שורש: بتل ( أي جذر الكلمة أو المصدر هو بتل *
*1- בְּתוּלָה ( بتوُلاَ) تعني بتول.*

*2- עַלְמָה ( عَال مَاه ) تعني أيضاً بتول.*
*3- נְזִירָה ( نه زيِرا ) تعني بتول، وهذه الكلمة تطلق أيضاً على الراهبة ( النذيرة) والقديسة الطاهرة مريم العذراء كانت نذيرة لهيكل الرب.*

*•اكتب كلمة عذراء ستجد:*
*عَذْرَاءُ רבים ( رابيم أي جمع ) عَذَارَى ، عَذَار (שורש: عذر). *

*בְּתוּלָה, עַלְמָה = بتولا ، عَال مَاه*
*•والآن اكتب كلمة "עלמהعَال مَاه" باحرف عبرانية دون تشكيل، أو انسخ الكلمة " עלמה" والصقها في المستطيل الاسفل من القاموس الخاص باللغة العبرية واعمل بحث ستخرج النتيجة على الصورة التالية:*
*آنِسَة (שורש: أنس) تاتي بمعنى آنسة أنظر رقم 1*

*ריבוי רבים: أَوَانِسُ*
*1- עַלְמָה عَلمَاه*
*2- תֹּאֵר לְאִשָּׁה בִלְתִּי נְשׂוּאָה (Miss)*
*عَذْرَاءُ רבים عَذَارَى ، عَذَار [שורש: عذر] تأتي بمعنى عَذْرَاءُ*
*בְּתוּלָה,עַלְמָה بتولا ، عَلمَاه*

*باخورا ، عَلمَاه*

*شَابَّة רבים شَوَابُّ ، شَابَّات [שורש: شبب] تأتي بمعن شَابَّة انظر الكلمة الثالثة:*
*בַּחוּרָה, צְעִירָה,עַלְמָה عَال مَاه*

** اذن كلمة " עַלְמָה عَال مَاه " تطلق على البتول ،الشابة، الآنسة، النذيرة وكلها صفات تناسب العذراء مريم، والقديسة مريم العذراء كانت نذيرة للهيكل . اذن لهذه الكلمة قوة في المعنى لا توجد بغيرها من اللغات وهي من الدقة في التعبير قلما نجدها في اي لغة أخرى.*


----------

